# serverly IUGR and low amniotic fluid.. please help



## amanda015

hi all.. i went for my 20 week scan around 2 weeks ago now and was told that my fluid was low and that baby was measuring small.. i got refered to the fetal medicine clinic in south hampton for a more detailed scan.. little did i know what was to come.. i was 21 weeks and 1 day at this point after the scan the consultant explained to me that my baby girl was iugr.. a few weeks behind basically and was only 336g in weight. they also told that my fluid was still low.. they told me tht they think its my plcentre thats causeing the problems and that less blood and nurtrients are going to my baby and the little that dose is going to the most important parts the head, brain and heart.. they told me that they wont even consider deliver untill she gets to 600g no matter how many weeks i am and they said its highly unlikely that shell get to that weight.. theyve also said that if she is born there is all sorts of problems she could have due to the growth restriction.. they said theres nothing i can do.. i have another scan on 15th march by that time i will 24 weeks and they want me to have made my mind up weather to continue the pregnancy with a good chance that shell die in the womb or have a medical termination ! which will involve me going through labour having a sleeping baby !.. that is what they are pushing me towards a medical termination.. i just hope that at my next scan things have completly turned around but i know the chances of this happening are slim to none me and my husband are devestated! i still feel her kicking everyday,,. just wonder if anyone had been through anything like this and can offer any advice?.,


----------



## alparen

I haven't been through your issues but i didn't want to read and run. I pray it all works out and your little baking cupcake continues to bake and things turn around. You dowhat you feel is best for you and your family and don't let the dr's push you into something you feel is wrong. :hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Sending you lots of :hugs:

Sorry you have been given such a difficult choice and unfortunately only you can decide what to do.

Not the same circumstances as yourself but at 21 weeks I was found to be 5cm dilated and membranes bulging. I was told at the time there was nothing they could do as they expected me to labour within 48 hours. I was offered the drug to start things but I decided to let nature take it's course. I didn't labour and 5 days later I was had an emergency stitch which got me to 25 weeks. Sadly one of my twin daughters didn't survive but the other is 14 months next week.

It is the worst experience feeling your baby kick and knowing they could die. It still upsets me thinking of that time when I was waiting to labour.

I hope your next scan gives you some positive news and you dont have to make the heartbreaking decision xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Sending you lots and lots of :hugs:

I am sending so many positive wishes to you that your next scan will show improvement and you don't have to face such a difficult and heartbreaking decision :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fiestagal

I can't reply in full at the moment but my son was measuring behind at the 20 week scan, I don't recall a weight given. They were positive and I had scans every 2 weeks and later ctg and blood flow doppler. I got to 34+6 and he was 2lb and 11.5 oz.
I didn't have fluid problems but a friend did, not iugr though. She was advised to have a termination at 20 weeks but had a little girl at 33 weeks, she had a few ups and downs but is ook now.


----------



## AP

Hey hunny
Although i have no experience i saw this and thought there was a bit of info that might be useful to u https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...0857-19-weeks-no-amniotic-fluid-plus-p-p.html


----------



## clairec81

Hi, not the exact same but similar - very low fluid detected at 19wks, i too was told no hope and offered medical termination. Fetal medicine doc was slightly more positive as the main issue was my babies lung development. He said enough fluid for lung dev but feared early labour. Sure enough my waters broke at 24 wks, got steroids and baby managed to hang on til 33 wks. The docs still expected the worst and we prepared for hours with her if we were lucky. She was born and ventilated for only 6hrs and although has had some issues is a happy, healthy 14 month old. I must say they spoke about her measuring small but didn't really go on about it so not sure how small she was measuring! We were told there was no hope and we made the decision not to give up, possibly because like you i could feel her move. I stayed as positive as i could and drank lots (not sure if it helped or not). Keep me posted and i am think of you!


----------



## vermeil

*gentle hug* What a difficult situation... but like others have said hang in there and keep hope. pff doctors :flower:

My situation was similar. By 20 weeks I was diagnosed with iugr, my baby was already weeks behind and I had almost no fluid. By 24 weeks I was hospitalized due to preclampsia. I had multiple detailed scans at the top-notch neonatal hospital in the city. They said despite their best equipment he was so small they couldn't even guess at his weight. They also said the estimates were always approximate anyways, so your little one could easier be bigger than they think.

By 27 weeks, still in the hospital getting daily scans, we reached the point where the blood flow to the placenta had started reversing. So the doctors decided he had to come out before he grew weaker. Like you, scans confirmed what blood he was receiving was going to the brain and heart. Isn't nature amazing that way? They measured his cerebellum, the small area at the back of the brain that controls breathing and other such important reflexes. It measured for 27 weeks, which confirmed the theory. So that was our small glimmer of hope. His brain was indeed receiving bloodflow.

Everything else was bad news though. His overall weight was still too low to be estimated. He measured length wise at about 23 weeks. We finally have the Talk with the ethical committee. They said at 27 weeks they usually don't even have this discussion. But being so small, his odds were so bad - about 25% chances of surviving with light or moderate health problems - that they asked if we wanted to try to save him, or just give him palliative care. 

It didn't take us long to decide. But still the situation was just hell. I had to keep repeating myself I was strong enough to look after a severely mentally and/or physically handicapped child. I would doubt our decision. Then of course feel guilty for it.

I had a c section at 27 weeks 0 days. The 'classic', more invasive kind where they cut in a T, not the 'modern' kind which is just a slit. The specialists thought he wouldn't survive a modern one. He was tiny! The nurse told me later she could hide him with just 3 fingers' width. He weighed 570g - 1lb 4oz. Bottom 2nd percentile for weight, so severe iugr. I heard his cry briefly (the best sound in the world) before they whisked him away. You can see a sequence of pictures in my sig below.

The first week was very, very hard. The first time I went to see him, he was in cardiac AND respiratory arrest. The screen was a series of flat lines. They were having trouble ressuscitating him. He was bleeding heavily from the nose - he had a severe pulmonary hemorage due to the pda. It took them 3 hours to stabilize him, and then he was hooked up to the strongest ventilator they had. It was huge, the size of a fridge abd it made his tiny body shake like a leaf. That sight will haunt me for the rest of my life. 

He had many other complications. Many blood transfusions, a few serious infections, etc etc. It's only weeks later after doing research that I learned that it's very common for preemies to need ressuscitation at least once. 

Why am I telling you all this? Well fast forward 105 days and he left the hospital with a healthy weight of 7 pounds. He's now 9 months (6 corrected) and so far he is doing GREAT, only minor issues. He had some muscle stiffness that we're doing physio for, but that's it. Of course he might have other problems when he starts school but we're trying to keep positive - take THAT 25% odds of survival - he showed YOU! :happydance:

I mean look at him! Does he look like he weight 1 pound?

https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/vincent_noel2010.jpg

Hang in there, keep hope - nature (God?) is amazing.

:hugs:


----------



## alparen

I think that is absolutly amazing vermeil. Screw dr's and them telling you what will happen. Half the time they are not right. It never ceases to amaze me at what the human body even that small can do.


----------



## pingunootnoot

Be strong for yourself and the baby. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way.


----------



## alibaba24

sending you lots of postive vibes xx


----------



## amanda015

https://file:///C:/Users/Amanda/Pictures/321680_2052638439147_1340115726_31782470_248392236_n.jpg my lil miracle born 1lb 70z 30+6 now 6months old weighing 8lb 13 :)


----------



## AmandaAnn

Amazing, congratulations.


----------



## Cheska

Wow truly amazing! Congratulations!

Reading page one was like I had written that myself. I got taken in to hospital on the 28th feb this year after a growth scan at 21weeks. My little one was measuring approx 400g. Unfortunately she didn't grow much more and was born sleeping at 29weeks. 

Hubby and I are currently ttc again. Have been told we will encounter IUGR again but will fx'ed be later down the line with a fatter baby. If you don't mind me asking what caused the IUGR with you?

Thank you for telling your story, it's truly inspirational.


----------



## muddles

Amazing, that is so lovely amanda015. 

Cheska so sorry for your loss. I pray you will be blessed with a rainbow baby.


----------



## Cheska

Thank you so much muddles. I really hope I have my bfp before the festivities start. X


----------

